# high country machined supreme



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

A good friend of mine used to shoot one with fingers and shot it very well. One of the original split limbs bow wasn't it?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

I had one it was a shooter only thing was it spent more time in Tennessee than it did at my house.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*first bow*

The Machined supreme was my first new bow. I shot it fingers then sold it to my hunting partner who shotit fingers. I think iwas more accurate with that bow than with my C3 that I shoot now. The M S killed at least 6 deer and a 6X6 bull elk. Great bow fingers or release.


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

well i got the bow and recabled it to max at 55 lb and with shoot thru cables and i'm loving it thanks for the info


----------

